# Honda 500 Recomendations



## blacknwhite71 (Jun 24, 2015)

I need recomndations on tires and wheels, snorkel, and a winch for a bone stock 2015 Honda Foreman 500. I run a lot of pretty bad mud and water in south Louisiana, but this is a hunting bike so I want the most aggressive tire yall would run on a stock bike. I don't want to put a gear reduction or just yet right now. These are the first things I'm doing to the bike. I want to run black wheels with 27s if I can fit them without a lift. I was looking at a viper 3500 winch, I've always ran warns but dont' know who makes the best mount. I looked at highlifter, ************, and extreme snorkels. Who do yall think is best for this bike?

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Build your own snorkels.... anything else is a waste of money. 

Viper is a great winch. Can't go wrong there...

Tires & wheels is really just all personal preference.


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Definately DIY on the snorkels. 

Vipers are fine, I like the Warn's though. KFI makes a great mount, I think Warn is the same, maybe even made by KFI?

Tires and wheels? I like Outlaws, silverbacks work good too, keep it around 27" or under though if your not doing a gear reduction.


----------

